
IBM Researchers Develop Technique to Patch Vulnerabilities Ahead of Threat - zerogvt
https://techxplore.com/news/2019-02-ibm-technique-virtually-patch-vulnerabilities.html
======
pferde
So, basically they "invented" fuzzing?

